# Nairn Forum Meet April 2015



## patricks148 (Nov 11, 2014)

Lets get the ball rolling.

I've got a price of Â£20 for Nairn and suggest April by which time we will be back on the full course.

so who interested?

For those who don't know the course.

Held the Walker cup, Curtis Cup and British Amateur championships in the past and is a GM top 100 course (32 last time)

If anyone wanst to stay up and play other courses i was thinking Moray old where im also a member so could get a good deal there also.


----------



## la_lucha (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

Hadn't we best arrange it on a national level first? Some might not want to play in it's eventual format.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

So we are going with some ridiculous, pretentious name again this year?

What's wrong with GM national strokeplay event? Does winning what is effectively a society day out make you a 'Champion'??


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



drive4show said:



			So we are going with some ridiculous, pretentious name again this year?

What's wrong with GM national strokeplay event? Does winning what is effectively a society day out make you a 'Champion'??
		
Click to expand...

you can call it what you like. I just wanted to put something down, just happened to spell C,O,C,K,S


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



patricks148 said:



			you can call it what you like. I just wanted to put something down, just happened to spell C,O,C,K,S

Click to expand...

Cool.....I'll do my best to provide you with  C,O,C,K,S from the South as well


----------



## 2blue (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



patricks148 said:



			you can call it what you like. I just wanted to put something down, just happened to spell C,O,C,K,S

Click to expand...

LOL :thup:


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

Whatever it is, I'm in.


----------



## IanG (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

Â£20 for Nairn sounds like it would be rude to refuse, so date dependent, I'm in.


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

8 hour round trip for me so I'm afraid I won't make this one.  Good price for what looks like a good course.

I might make a North East regional given that rail services are decent and I can get work done on the train.  Shave a couple hours off my journey vs Nairn as well.


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

8 hour round trip for me too but I'll do an overnighter, and make a couple of days of it.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



Jimaroid said:



			8 hour round trip for me too but I'll do an overnighter, and make a couple of days of it.
		
Click to expand...

8 ?

no way it was 6 for dave and I to Kingsbarns and we buggered about getting breakfast on the way down.


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

Date depending id be up for that, there and back the same day no probs


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



patricks148 said:



			8 ?

no way it was 6 for dave and I to Kingsbarns and we buggered about getting breakfast on the way down.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, more like it. I was just trying to make the point that a mere 8 hour journey doesn't stop a committed golfer.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



patricks148 said:



			Lets get the ball rolling.

I've got a price of Â£20 for Nairn and suggest April by which time we will be back on the full course.

so who interested?

For those who don't know the course.

Held the Walker cup, Curtis Cup and British Amateur championships in the past and is a GM top 100 course (32 last time)

If anyone wanst to stay up and play other courses i was thinking Moray old where im also a member so could get a good deal there also.
		
Click to expand...

Patrick can we all stay at your house half board  It might be to far for us old codgers but I'll let you know  .


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



williamalex1 said:



			Patrick can we all stay at your house half board  It might be to far for us old codgers but I'll let you know  .
		
Click to expand...

plenty of room in the Cider shed or Baldrick might let you share his bed


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



Jimaroid said:



			Yeah, more like it. I was just trying to make the point that a mere 8 hour journey doesn't stop a committed golfer. 

Click to expand...

Very true, 2.5 from Dundee, come off the A9 at Carrbrige and Take the Dava pass to Nairn cuts off a good half hour.


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



patricks148 said:



			Very true, 2.5 from Dundee, come off the A9 at Carrbrige and Take the Dava pass to Nairn cuts off a good half hour.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on did Dornoch in about 3hrs in August ,don't mind driving to play a class course, might have a stop to stretch the back but don't mind the drive


----------



## mcbroon (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

Could be up for this depending on dates. I can throw the wife and kids out at my folks' in Aberdeen and split the journey


----------



## mchacker (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

Would I get through the gates if they smell the Dunbarness on me?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



mchacker said:



			Would I get through the gates if they smell the Dunbarness on me?
		
Click to expand...

Just nip down the path at the side of the Newton course


----------



## Val (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

All hinges on the dates for me as I'm away 2 weekends in April


----------



## mchacker (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

Good call, was going to go James Bond esque along the beach but pushing the trolley might be tough through the sand


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

all joking aside the relationship between the clubs had been getting better, but there's been a few things from that side of town that have put things back.

did you notice there was no reciprocal when the 4 day opens were on?


----------



## Despo Dan (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



patricks148 said:



			all joking aside the relationship between the clubs had been getting better, but there's been a few things from that side of town that have put things back.

did you notice there was no reciprocal when the 4 day opens were on?
		
Click to expand...

I am new to the forum but if it is okay and the date suits I would like to play in this.

Dan


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



Despo Dan said:



			I am new to the forum but if it is okay and the date suits I would like to play in this.

Dan
		
Click to expand...

no problem, where do you play etc?


----------



## Despo Dan (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



patricks148 said:



			no problem, where do you play etc?
		
Click to expand...


I am a member at Elie in Fife and my current handicap is 3


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



Despo Dan said:



			I am a member at Elie in Fife and my current handicap is 3
		
Click to expand...

Welcome aboard Dan, ive heard that's a nice course, that the one with the periscope ?


----------



## Val (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



patricks148 said:



			Welcome aboard Dan, ive heard that's a nice course, that the one with the periscope ?
		
Click to expand...

Thats the one, a marmite course by all accounts. I like it but many people don't for some reason.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



Val said:



			Thats the one, a marmite course by all accounts. I like it but many people don't for some reason.
		
Click to expand...

 I quite liked it but i was always into dives, up periscope.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



williamalex1 said:



			I quite liked it but i was always into dives, up periscope.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were more Adolf Hitler than Erich Topp:rofl::rofl:


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



patricks148 said:



			I thought you were more Adolf Hitler than Erich Topp:rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 Just because i've said nine a few times.  More like Zee Zee top , oops sorry that's Virtuocity .:lol:


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



williamalex1 said:



			Just because i've said nine a few times.  More like Zee Zee top , oops sorry that's Virtuocity .:lol:
		
Click to expand...

he wan't that keen on bunkers either:rofl:


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



patricks148 said:



			he wan't that keen on bunkers either:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I like their vouchers though.


----------



## mchacker (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



patricks148 said:



			all joking aside the relationship between the clubs had been getting better, but there's been a few things from that side of town that have put things back.

did you notice there was no reciprocal when the 4 day opens were on?
		
Click to expand...

Yea things seem to be good, certainly when I was over for the Ontario(which I never got to play in the end, taxis :angry everyone was friendly and I haven't heard anything bad from anyone sensible, only from the usual stalwarts who insist anything they aren't involved with isn't as good as something they are.

I think the reason for the lack of reciprocal is that your 4day was the week after our 5day this year, which was the week we had set aside for coring the greens so your guys would only be able to play tues-fri on cored greens and a course which had been hacked up the week previous, whereas ours would have been able to play your course in manicured condition right before the biggest comp of the year, NGC would definitely have the worst of that deal. That being said, if things do sour between the two I'd point the finger straight at our manager, he seems to have the people skills of Putin


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

Count me in Patrick old man. Should be no more than a 5 hour round trip for me, that's about the same as a leisurely round on some of the southern courses.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



mchacker said:



			Yea things seem to be good, certainly when I was over for the Ontario(which I never got to play in the end, taxis :angry everyone was friendly and I haven't heard anything bad from anyone sensible, only from the usual stalwarts who insist anything they aren't involved with isn't as good as something they are.

I think the reason for the lack of reciprocal is that your 4day was the week after our 5day this year, which was the week we had set aside for coring the greens so your guys would only be able to play tues-fri on cored greens and a course which had been hacked up the week previous, whereas ours would have been able to play your course in manicured condition right before the biggest comp of the year, NGC would definitely have the worst of that deal. That being said, if things do sour between the two I'd point the finger straight at our manager, he seems to have the people skills of Putin[/QUOTE

it didn't go down well the year they first did the hollow tine all our guys turned up to play to only find all the greens in a bit state and all your guys had the best of our course. not to mention someone had made a issue of some of the guys using the practice ground and sent a load of snotty letters out.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## TeeItHigh (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

If nobody minds I'd like to offer my ploughing services. 
Not played in any of the forum meets before and only an 18hc heathland hacker


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

Can my old man tag along Patrick? Mentioned it and he is interested but thought best to ask first.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



GreiginFife said:



			Can my old man tag along Patrick? Mentioned it and he is interested but thought best to ask first.
		
Click to expand...

Ive no problem Greig, there were mutterings about Forum members only.

easy solution sign him up and then no one cam complain


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



patricks148 said:



			Ive no problem Greig, there were mutterings about Forum members only.

easy solution sign him up and then no one cam complain

Click to expand...

Well it was the forumer only thing and the pro thing, just wanted to make sure people were ok with that.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



GreiginFife said:



			Well it was the forumer only thing and the pro thing, just wanted to make sure people were ok with that.
		
Click to expand...

He will have to play off the back tee's


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



patricks148 said:



			He will have to play off the back tee's 

Click to expand...

Don't think he wohld have a problem with that


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



GreiginFife said:



			Don't think he wohld have a problem with that 

Click to expand...

i didn't think he would


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



patricks148 said:



			i didn't think he would

Click to expand...

Well if we need a consensus on it first from the forum guys playing then thats fair enough. He is defo interested in playing as now is my mate Martin, also not a forumite.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



GreiginFife said:



			Well if we need a consensus on it first from the forum guys playing then thats fair enough. He is defo interested in playing as now is my mate Martin, also not a forumite.
		
Click to expand...

lets get an idea on numbers first then we can see how many spaces we have as i don't have unlimited times.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

Whoah..... are we going ahead with this then? Have I missed the thread? How we can get regionals going when we've not agreed to actual comp yet? Who's running it etc.....apologies if I've missed the thread?


----------



## Val (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



mashleyR7 said:



			Whoah..... are we going ahead with this then? Have I missed the thread? How we can get regionals going when we've not agreed to actual comp yet? Who's running it etc.....apologies if I've missed the thread? 

Click to expand...

Remember this is 5-6 months away, lots of water to go under the bridge before people start travelling.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



mashleyR7 said:



			Whoah..... are we going ahead with this then? Have I missed the thread? How we can get regionals going when we've not agreed to actual comp yet? Who's running it etc.....apologies if I've missed the thread? 

Click to expand...

why shouldn't we organize something, do we need your permission?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

No you don't need my permission, no one said you do......
But what are you organising? is there even a comp for this to count towards yet? that was my question.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



mashleyR7 said:



			No you don't need my permission, no one said you do......
But what are you organising? is there even a comp for this to count towards yet? that was my question.
		
Click to expand...

does it matter?

if nothing gets sorted for a bigger forum wide comp, the guys that played at Nairn will have had an enjoyable game at a nice course.


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

I'm up for this (date depending) - cracking course


----------



## richart (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



patricks148 said:



			does it matter?

if nothing gets sorted for a bigger forum wide comp, the guys that played at Nairn will have had an enjoyable game at a nice course.
		
Click to expand...

 That is what I am thinking. If KOK doesn't go ahead, we can still have some meets at some decent courses. I am justing waiting for some dates at my Club before posting a South thread.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

I was only asking the question don't bite my head offf. I'm one that like to know whats happening thats all.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



mashleyR7 said:



			I was only asking the question don't bite my head offf. I'm one that like to know whats happening thats all.
		
Click to expand...

Whoah.....


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

Patrick, I'll come up for this if the date suits and you can manage the hassle of a mixed comp!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



FairwayDodger said:



			Patrick, I'll come up for this if the date suits and you can manage the hassle of a mixed comp!
		
Click to expand...

Welcome aboard Karen, i suppose you will want to play off the blue tee;s with Greigs Pro Father in law


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



patricks148 said:



			Welcome aboard Karen, i suppose you will want to play off the blue tee;s with Greigs Pro Father in law

Click to expand...

Yeah, probably, otherwise there'd be no point bringing my driver.......


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



FairwayDodger said:



			Yeah, probably, otherwise there'd be no point bringing my driver....... 

Click to expand...

you certainly will 5735 off the Ladies, 6774 off the Blue


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



patricks148 said:



			you certainly will 5735 off the Ladies, 6774 off the Blue

Click to expand...

Aye, the ladies will be long enough for me, thanks. Would need steroids or something to play off the blue....


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



FairwayDodger said:



			Aye, the ladies will be long enough for me, thanks. Would need steroids or something to play off the blue.... 

Click to expand...

its a perfectly reasonable ladies course Karen, the only down side ( or upside depending on your point of view) is that there are 6 par 5's as opp to 3 off the white .


----------



## Toad (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

Paddy, I'm a possible depending on dates and if we are using the Blue tee's.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



patricks148 said:



			its a perfectly reasonable ladies course Karen, the only down side ( or upside depending on your point of view) is that there are 6 par 5's as opp to 3 off the white .
		
Click to expand...

Haven't had the pleasure but heard good things, should be good. And a nice treat for you to not have to travel for once!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



Toad said:



			Paddy, I'm a possible depending on dates and if we are using the Blue tee's. 

Click to expand...

You can play off the ladies tee;s with Karen if you like John


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

The old boy is happy with any tees you like as long as I play off them too as he wants a side bet with me.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



FairwayDodger said:



			Haven't had the pleasure but heard good things, should be good. And a nice treat for you to not have to travel for once!
		
Click to expand...

sort of, i live 20 miles from the course, but at least its not 3 hours each way


----------



## Toad (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



patricks148 said:



			You can play off the ladies tee;s with Karen if you like John

Click to expand...

Sounds good to me old bean  Full handicap stableford I take it


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



Toad said:



			Sounds good to me old bean  Full handicap stableford I take it 

Click to expand...

Oh yes, no  proof of handicap either so i'm off 36 and will be called Patricia on the day, is that alright with you Joanna


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



patricks148 said:



			Oh yes, no  proof of handicap either so i'm off 36 and will be called Patricia on the day, is that alright with you Joanna

Click to expand...

What do you mean "on the day?" Mrs Doubtfire?


----------



## Toad (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

Indeed it is Patricia, as a newbie I may need slightly more than 36 shots.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



Toad said:



			Indeed it is Patricia, as a newbie I may need slightly more than 36 shots.
		
Click to expand...

Joanna sweetie, you will be fine off the reds, 6 par 5's and only one over 450 and thats downhill


----------



## Toad (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

Thank you my dear, I am a short hitter after all.


----------



## guest100718 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

Id love to play a proper scottish links, shame its a 20+ hour round trip.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



guest100718 said:



			Id love to play a proper scottish links, shame its a 20+ hour round trip.
		
Click to expand...

Not at all Easyjet from Luton to Inverness, i'll even pick you and Liverpoolphil up at the airport:rofl::rofl:

Â£70 return booking now, that's without clubs though.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

Do I get a freebie as defending champ?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



ger147 said:



			Do I get a freebie as defending champ? 

Click to expand...

yes but at the new course St Andrews


----------



## ger147 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



patricks148 said:



			yes but at the new course St Andrews

Click to expand...

Has it moved already? Thought it was Nairn?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



ger147 said:



			Has it moved already? Thought it was Nairn?
		
Click to expand...

it is but your Freebe is at St Andrews


----------



## ger147 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



patricks148 said:



			it is but your Freebe is at St Andrews
		
Click to expand...

Sorry no idea what you mean, obviously not getting the joke.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



ger147 said:



			Sorry no idea what you mean, obviously not getting the joke.
		
Click to expand...

Listen very Carefully i shall say zees only oonce.

you won at St Andrews so Your are defending champion at St Andrews, so your freebe is at that course. 

I will give you a reduction on the cost at Nairn though. you can get on for Â£19.99.9


----------



## ger147 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



patricks148 said:



			Listen very Carefully i shall say zees only oonce.

you won at St Andrews so Your are defending champion at St Andrews, so your freebe is at that course. 

I will give you a reduction on the cost at Nairn though. you can get on for Â£19.99.9

Click to expand...

That's not what it says on my Winners medal


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



ger147 said:



			That's not what it says on my Winners medal 

Click to expand...

No that Says Sancho panza


----------



## ger147 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



patricks148 said:



			No that Says Sancho panza

Click to expand...

Wrong again, but of course how would you know


----------



## guest100718 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

let me know the date, I'd like to see the Highlands one day anyway so i may come up if I am about


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



ger147 said:



			Wrong again, but of course how would you know 

Click to expand...

It wasn't Pancho Via was it?


----------



## ger147 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



patricks148 said:



			It wasn't Pancho Via was it? 

Click to expand...

Just says Winner.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



ger147 said:



			Just says Winner.
		
Click to expand...

Hold on what was the question again?


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

Patrick, when do you reckon you will have a confirmed date in April for this? 
I am going to try do an overnighter and then Spey Valley on the way back down with the old boy.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 15, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



GreiginFife said:



			Patrick, when do you reckon you will have a confirmed date in April for this? 
I am going to try do an overnighter and then Spey Valley on the way back down with the old boy.
		
Click to expand...

Ill just need to wait until our fixtures are sorted, just in case some ladies or Juniors match or the likes pops in on any of the days we pick.


----------



## Grumps (Nov 15, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

id like to put my name down for this too


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



Grumps said:



			id like to put my name down for this too
		
Click to expand...

More the merrier Grumps, we don't give away free tee's at Nairn  though


----------



## Midnight (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

Just had a look at your website.  The course looks beautiful.  I reckon I could lose a load of golf balls on that course.


----------



## Grumps (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



patricks148 said:



			More the merrier Grumps, we don't give away free tee's at Nairn  though

Click to expand...

I'll make sure I buy a pack before setting off then


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

Patrick,

Would this be a fair draw or would you be able to fix it


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



Hickory_Hacker said:



			Patrick,

Would this be a fair draw or would you be able to fix it  

Click to expand...

It will def be a fair draw


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

How does the intented April final affect this, if at all?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



GreiginFife said:



			How does the intented April final affect this, if at all?
		
Click to expand...

i would hope they would see sense and have a final once all the regionals are played. We don't go back onto full course till 2nd weekend in April so no point in playing till then.


----------



## Jungle (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

Hey Patrick.

I would be interested in the trip up to Nairn. I'm sure there will be a few folk to split the trip with.

Is this just a standalone meet or is it fitting into a bigger thing?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



Jungle said:



			Hey Patrick.

I would be interested in the trip up to Nairn. I'm sure there will be a few folk to split the trip with.

Is this just a standalone meet or is it fitting into a bigger thing?
		
Click to expand...

Greig is planning on playing Spey Valley and BOG,  some may also want to play Moray Old if it fits in


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



patricks148 said:



			Greig is planning on playing Spey Valley and BOG,  some may also want to play Moray Old if it fits in
		
Click to expand...

One or the other not both. However if Moray Old was a next day option I would not say no.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

Ok checked the dates now and i was thinking either 12th, 19th or 26th April depending on numbers.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



patricks148 said:



			Ok checked the dates now and i was thinking either 12th, 19th or 26th April depending on numbers.
		
Click to expand...

I can't make the 12th. 19th seems to suit me better than 26th but, at the moment, I could probably do either.


----------



## Val (Nov 26, 2014)

Unsure at this stage but could probably do any. Need to confirm in te new year


----------



## mchacker (Nov 26, 2014)

19th is the Neil Howitt Open at our place so that would be me out, other two are fine.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Nov 26, 2014)

Just noticed this Patrick, I will probably be up for this if there are any spaces left. I'll keep my eye on it for a confirmed date


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

Edit to ignore.


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 26, 2014)

Any date should be good.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



GreiginFife said:



			Edit to ignore.
		
Click to expand...

Eh??


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*

Ignore me. Made a mistake posting something, realised and then removed it.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



GreiginFife said:



			Ignore me. Made a mistake posting something, realised and then removed it.
		
Click to expand...

what dates are good for you as there are 3 of you coming down from Durness?


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



patricks148 said:



			what dates are good for you as there are 3 of you coming down from Durness?
		
Click to expand...

Once I figure out where Durness is I will let you know.
I think 12th or 19th although 19th would just be 2 coming.
As its a Sunday (incorectly assumed it would be a Sat) will prob head up on the Saturday and get a game in on the way as work leave not an option in April to stay the Sunday overnight.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: GM Champion of Champions Knockout Scotland*



GreiginFife said:



			Once I figure out where Durness is I will let you know.
I think 12th or 19th although 19th would just be 2 coming.
As its a Sunday (incorectly assumed it would be a Sat) will prob head up on the Saturday and get a game in on the way as work leave not an option in April to stay the Sunday overnight.
		
Click to expand...

what about the 26th?


----------



## Val (Nov 27, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			Once I figure out where Durness is I will let you know.
I think 12th or 19th although 19th would just be 2 coming.
As its a Sunday (incorectly assumed it would be a Sat) will prob head up on the Saturday and get a game in on the way as work leave not an option in April to stay the Sunday overnight.
		
Click to expand...

Hours north of Inverness, nice 9 holer there.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 27, 2014)

Val said:



			Hours north of Inverness, nice 9 holer there.
		
Click to expand...

at least 3 i think, thats both ways too the scenic and the direct


----------



## Val (Nov 27, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			at least 3 i think, thats both ways too the scenic and the direct

Click to expand...

Are the scenic and direct not much the same? I did it years ago in an old army 4 tonne Bedford, I reckon we took 4 hours from Inverness


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 27, 2014)

Patrick have we sorted out a final date for this yet my good man so i can see if my work rota allows me to attend


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 27, 2014)

stevek1969 said:



			Patrick have we sorted out a final date for this yet my good man so i can see if my work rota allows me to attend
		
Click to expand...

Steve dear boy, Im trying to keep everyone happy so either 12th, 19th, 26th April and how many are avail on those dates. all a sunday though.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 27, 2014)

Val said:



			Are the scenic and direct not much the same? I did it years ago in an old army 4 tonne Bedford, I reckon we took 4 hours from Inverness
		
Click to expand...

The scenic route would be via Ullapool and the direct the A9 then Large, so both diff sides of the country, neither would be that quick


Neither would be much fun in an old Bedford


----------



## Val (Nov 27, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			The scenic route would be via Ullapool and the direct the A9 then Large, so both diff sides of the country, neither would be that quick


Neither would be much fun in an old Bedford 

Click to expand...

No power steering, a massive steering wheel, a gear box thats like stirring an old pot of porridge

Whats not to like


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 27, 2014)

26th no good for me as away at a wedding.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 27, 2014)

how do i set up a poll so we can just go with the favorite?


----------

